# Windows 8.1 and FN+F8



## alawi (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi Sirs;
After I update my laptop Toshiba Satellite L755 to Windows 8.1 and when I press FN+F8 to off or on the Wi-Fi or Bluetooth it is not work I remove VAP then system driver and then functions key utility and re installing it not Success to turn of, please any advice?
Last thing Toshiba inform that my laptop not compatible with windows 8.1!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

On an internet computer Go to the Toshiba Drivers site Drivers & Software Support | Toshiba and type in your full model # (there is a dash followed by letters and numbers). Choose *Windows 8.1* from the left menu and download your *Atheros WiFi* driver. Save it to a USB Flash drive and transfer it to the troubled computer.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The function key driver was updated for the L755 series here > Drivers & Software Support | Toshiba


----------



## alawi (Dec 2, 2007)

I update all drivers but there's no change?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

alawi said:


> Last thing Toshiba inform that my laptop not compatible with windows 8.1!


Do you not think that this could be the problem ???


----------



## alawi (Dec 2, 2007)

yes but it was work with windows 8 normally before update.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Win 8.1 was supposed to fix some of the things in 8.0 but there are some who are having problems because of 8.1 on machines that *are* compatible, so if Toshiba tell you that your machine *isn't* compatible and you continue to try and prove them wrong - then you will continue to have problems.

What do they say about its compatibility with Win 8.0 ?


----------



## alawi (Dec 2, 2007)

Thank I understand.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Unfortunately it's one of those things just as some found similar problems with their machines after upgrading to Win 7, but some only found out afterwards that their machines weren't compatible with Win 7.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What is the full model number?
I have a L755-S5264 with 8.1 on it Ill have to check if the FN key is set up I rarely use the functions, or win 8 since it's dual boot with win 7


----------



## alawi (Dec 2, 2007)

Satellite L755-M1M3


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Ok mine is actually a P755 not a L755 and the FN key does work.

I can't seem to find a L755-M1M3 the models listed are L755-S_ _ _ _

The function key driver is the same as the one on mine.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

The short model number for the L755 or L755D will be PSK followed by three other characters and can be found on the underside of your laptop, but given what Toshiba have said then I still think that is a compatibility issue with 8.1 - but I would have thought that if it can run 8.0 then why not 8.1 ?


----------



## alawi (Dec 2, 2007)

It was work on windows 8 correctly, (PSK2YE) did you mean it?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The function key seems to be a common issue on the L755 across several operating systems.
Try doing a System Reset. Remove AC power, remove battery, hold down power button for about 30 seconds. Put battery back in and hook up power and Start.


----------



## alawi (Dec 2, 2007)

What did you mean by (System Reset) my windows is new updated to windows 8.1!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Remove AC power, remove battery, hold down power button for about 30 seconds. Put battery back in and hook up power and Start.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

This article may go some way to explaining why your Toshiba can run W 8.0 but not 8.1 but what is more of a concern is that from 2015 W 8.0 will no longer be supported for Updates.


----------

